# A military coup??



## edward37 (Feb 2, 2017)

Actress Sarah Silverman called for a military coup against President Trump on Wednesday night in the midst of violent riots in Berkeley, California.

In a screaming all-capital-letters tweet exhorted her almost 10 million followers to “wake up & join the resistance,” a term from World War II that anti-Trump rioters have used to define themselves.

She then outlined her preferred scenario for the violent overthrow of the legitimately elected government, still in all capital letters.

“Once the military is w us fascists get overthrown. Mad king & his handlers go bye bye,” Ms. Silverman posted.

She ended her post with four heart emojis, presumably signifying love.


----------



## edward37 (Feb 2, 2017)

Silverman is ahead of the curve on this. As the Russian agent continues to disengage with our former allies, overreach on domestic policy, act to further his business interests at the expense of the country, removal from his position becomes more and more necessary. If his GOP lackeys won't act out of fear for their survival and that of their families, military intervention will be necessary. I hope that a military coup isn't necessary, but if it is required, like cancer surgery is, then we must undergo the process.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 2, 2017)

The Left has really, completely, lost its shit.


----------



## edward37 (Feb 2, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> The Left has really, completely, lost its shit.


putting a sick madman in our white house will do it to us....you lost yours by voting the pos in


----------



## owebo (Feb 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The Left has really, completely, lost its shit.
> ...


44 is gone....


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The Left has really, completely, lost its shit.
> ...


I voted against Trump, and nothing he's done has changed my mind about that.

But the Left has really, completely, lost its shit.  I thought they were better than this.

Wrong.
.


----------



## edward37 (Feb 2, 2017)

owebo said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


my box number in a $1000 pool on super bowl


----------



## owebo (Feb 2, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


You are the left....


----------



## owebo (Feb 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


A proven loser...


----------



## edward37 (Feb 2, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


can you blame them Mac......after what the repubs did with Dem pick for the Supremes?  Sure they're pissed


----------



## Stratford57 (Feb 2, 2017)

I bet Soros is behind all that sh*t. He's fulfilled quite a few coups already and knows very well how to make them happen. His last "success" was a coup in my home country of Ukraine in 2014. He paid the protesters and at one point snipers started shooting both the protesters and the policemen. After the first blood the coup was a lot easier to finish. And they blamed it on Russia of course.

Trump supporters, be alert!


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Actress Sarah Silverman called for a military coup against President Trump on Wednesday night in the midst of violent riots in Berkeley, California.
> 
> In a screaming all-capital-letters tweet exhorted her almost 10 million followers to “wake up & join the resistance,” a term from World War II that anti-Trump rioters have used to define themselves.
> 
> ...


If nothing else the left has finally learned that "might does make right"...notice that all these "hollywood" types have waning careers who are hoping that doing the bidding of their 'hollywood" overlords will help erect or resurrect their careers


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 2, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> The Left has really, completely, lost its shit.


Agreed. We're not even two weeks in yet!  Spring should be a _lot_ of fun.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


I teased the GOP for its temper tantrum while it was in the process of shunning traditional Republicans in favor of Trump.

But that was nothing compared to this.  This is madness.

Yes, I blame them.  They are responsible for their words and actions.  This behavior solves nothing, it improves nothing.
.


----------



## owebo (Feb 2, 2017)

Stratford57 said:


> I bet Soros is behind all that sh*t. He's fulfilled quite a few coups already and knows very well how to make them happen. His last "success" was a coup in my home country of Ukraine in 2014. He paid the protesters and at one point snipers started shooting both the protesters and the policemen. After the first blood the coup was a lot easier to finish. And they blamed it on Russia of course.
> 
> Trump supporters, be alert!


Liberals are being pushed to shoot by their masters....they are too uneducated to resist....


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 2, 2017)

Now that's comedy......Throw in some LES Mis background music with guillotines as props.....


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 2, 2017)

Stratford57 said:


> I bet Soros is behind all that sh*t. He's fulfilled quite a few coups already and knows very well how to make them happen. His last "success" was a coup in my home country of Ukraine in 2014. He paid the protesters and at one point snipers started shooting both the protesters and the policemen. After the first blood the coup was a lot easier to finish. And they blamed it on Russia of course.
> 
> Trump supporters, be alert!


Putin is an asshole; a tin-plated dictator.  If the Russians had any balls, they'd cap that motherfucker in the back of the head.


----------



## Pete7469 (Feb 2, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> The Left has really, completely, lost its shit.



I stand by my assertion they never "had it".

They've always been sniveling servile bed wetting parasites and traitors. They're dangerously stupid and malignant.


----------



## edward37 (Feb 2, 2017)

owebo said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > I bet Soros is behind all that sh*t. He's fulfilled quite a few coups already and knows very well how to make them happen. His last "success" was a coup in my home country of Ukraine in 2014. He paid the protesters and at one point snipers started shooting both the protesters and the policemen. After the first blood the coup was a lot easier to finish. And they blamed it on Russia of course.
> ...


the uneducated voting for dump were the reason dump won  ...


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 2, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Yeah, Trump looks his best when the spotlight contrasts him with the left.


----------



## owebo (Feb 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...


Yes...a lot of you democrats voted Trump....


----------



## rhodescholar (Feb 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Silverman is ahead of the curve on this. As the Russian agent continues to disengage with our former allies, overreach on domestic policy, act to further his business interests at the expense of the country, removal from his position becomes more and more necessary. If his GOP lackeys won't act out of fear for their survival and that of their families, military intervention will be necessary. I hope that a military coup isn't necessary, but if it is required, like cancer surgery is, then we must undergo the process.



Its pretty clear you and many on the left are mentally ill, and beyond stupid.  "Overreach on domestic policy" she says...its called enforcing ALREADY EXISTING IMMIGRATION laws, you fucking idiot.

Now the leftist c-nts are threatening the lives of people who voted republican; well sonny boy I can pretty much guarantee you that the right is armed A FUCK OF A LOT MORE than you leftist dogshit.  You don't like elections or their results?  Go live in fucking iran or cuba where you pieces of shit can enjoy not having any.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Actress Sarah Silverman called for a military coup against President Trump on Wednesday night in the midst of violent riots in Berkeley, California.
> 
> In a screaming all-capital-letters tweet exhorted her almost 10 million followers to “wake up & join the resistance,” a term from World War II that anti-Trump rioters have used to define themselves.
> 
> ...



  What a fucken loon!!!
The military hates her type!!


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Silverman is ahead of the curve on this. As the Russian agent continues to disengage with our former allies, overreach on domestic policy, act to further his business interests at the expense of the country, removal from his position becomes more and more necessary. If his GOP lackeys won't act out of fear for their survival and that of their families, military intervention will be necessary. I hope that a military coup isn't necessary, but if it is required, like cancer surgery is, then we must undergo the process.


Good, fight the good fight man! I'd recommend busting into the armory on post and storming the closest barracks to you, hand out weapons to all those with you. Shoot the cowards that won't. Next stop ...the White House!

Long live Che Guevara!!!!


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Ooooowww, an leftist threat. Now that's mighty weighty considering a stabler is probably your most lethal weapon.


----------



## edward37 (Feb 2, 2017)

ice   you're a funny guy


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 2, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> The Left has really, completely, lost its shit.



Leaders actually get up out of their cozy mansions and go to the front.  Don't these morons recognize that their fears will become reality?  If you disrupt civil society enough, troops will arrive and put down your uprising.  You can claim they were the aggressors, but history will show you as traitors and instigators.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The Left has really, completely, lost its shit.
> ...



Cookie?


----------



## owebo (Feb 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Anyone defending Putin is a traitor to the US.



Huh.....


----------



## Pete7469 (Feb 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> the uneducated voting for dump were the reason dump won  ...



Lets get one thing straight here parasite, before I ignore your stupid ass.

You're NOT "educated", you're brainwashed. You're unable to even question your regressive beliefs because you have no cognitive capacity. Your frontal lobe has withered away from lack of use. You have no critical analytical skill and you're unwilling to think independently. You're dedicated to ignorance so much so that you're willing to shut down information that compromises your programming in order to prevent others from accessing it.

I seriously and sincerely recommend you wrap your empty head in a plastic bag for 12 hours a day in order to cut your carbon footprint in half. It's called a retroactive self abortion and it is imperative that we keep your genetic garbage out of the genepool.


----------



## rhodescholar (Feb 2, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Silverman is ahead of the curve on this. As the Russian agent continues to disengage with our former allies, overreach on domestic policy, act to further his business interests at the expense of the country, removal from his position becomes more and more necessary. If his GOP lackeys won't act out of fear for their survival and that of their families, military intervention will be necessary. I hope that a military coup isn't necessary, but if it is required, like cancer surgery is, then we must undergo the process.
> ...



There's few things more hilarious than the childlike mentality of the left; they claim they will leave the US and head to Canada if Trump won - until the c-nts learned Canada's immigration policy is TEN TIMES tougher than the US'.  They are juvenile fucking trash who cannot think beyond their next bong hit.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 2, 2017)

Silverman is wrong about the military who is as sick of the left as any other sensible person.  What she is right about is in encouraging the left to rise up all at once.  That would put an end to leftist nonsense all at once.  Take this civil war to the streets.


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 2, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> I teased the GOP for its temper tantrum while it was in the process of shunning traditional Republicans in favor of Trump.
> 
> But that was nothing compared to this.  This is madness.
> 
> ...


The Republicans only embraced Trump when it was inevitable he would be the nominee.  Republicans are good about closing ranks.   The Democrats, OTOH, pre-selected their candidate and ended up splitting their party when the rank and file Democrats found out the subterfuge.  There is plenty of blame to go around on all sides.   

Even so, being President doesn't make him king.  Some of those EO's he's been signing will be overturned in court.  He can't sign bills not passed by Congress.  I think the Republican Congress is giving him some room, but eventually this is going to come to a head.  History in the making.  Should be fun!


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 2, 2017)

rhodescholar said:


> She is one of those c-nts who I'd love to punch in the face and split her head open.....


Wow, that's a lot of anger over a Hollywood attention whore.  It's not worth getting worked up over much less going to jail for murder.


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 2, 2017)

I like Silverman as a comedian.   But like I said to Terrible Ted


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 2, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Silverman is wrong about the military who is as sick of the left as any other sensible person.  What she is right about is in encouraging the left to rise up all at once.  That would put an end to leftist nonsense all at once.  Take this civil war to the streets.


My read on it was that she advocated a "military coup", but that the army would be LW snowflakes rising up en masse like French peasants attacking the Bastille, not the US military.


----------



## miketx (Feb 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Silverman is ahead of the curve on this. As the Russian agent continues to disengage with our former allies, overreach on domestic policy, act to further his business interests at the expense of the country, removal from his position becomes more and more necessary. If his GOP lackeys won't act out of fear for their survival and that of their families, military intervention will be necessary. I hope that a military coup isn't necessary, but if it is required, like cancer surgery is, then we must undergo the process.


Considering your army consists of fags with man buns, and girlie men who need med care after firing an ar15, and walking talking vaginas  I'm not worried!


----------



## Claudette (Feb 2, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> The Left has really, completely, lost its shit.



Yup. They are all batshit crazy.


----------



## OKTexas (Feb 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Silverman is ahead of the curve on this. As the Russian agent continues to disengage with our former allies, overreach on domestic policy, act to further his business interests at the expense of the country, removal from his position becomes more and more necessary. If his GOP lackeys won't act out of fear for their survival and that of their families, military intervention will be necessary. I hope that a military coup isn't necessary, but if it is required, like cancer surgery is, then we must undergo the process.




The bitch might want to get an attorney to explain the sedition laws to her before opening her ignorant mouth.


----------



## Richard-H (Feb 2, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> The Left has really, completely, lost its shit.




When they post shit like that I really have to agree.


----------



## Richard-H (Feb 2, 2017)

He's how liberals can oust Trump: Get you stupid lazy asses out to the polls on election days!


----------



## Claudette (Feb 2, 2017)

OKTexas said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Silverman is ahead of the curve on this. As the Russian agent continues to disengage with our former allies, overreach on domestic policy, act to further his business interests at the expense of the country, removal from his position becomes more and more necessary. If his GOP lackeys won't act out of fear for their survival and that of their families, military intervention will be necessary. I hope that a military coup isn't necessary, but if it is required, like cancer surgery is, then we must undergo the process.
> ...



Hope she gets a visit from the FBI and the SS. I'm sure she will say her comments were taken out of context just like Madonna did.

Nice to know they will have file on her ignorant ass.


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 2, 2017)

The past 25 years of rabid hatred for the military is going to put radicalized left wing extremists like this person on some pretty embarrassing ground.  

"We want you to overthrow a legitimately elected President."

But you hate us?

"Yeah, but do this anyway.  We can go back to hating you after you've destroyed the United States."


----------



## OKTexas (Feb 2, 2017)

Claudette said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...




She should get a visit, they think their special, she might just find out how special.


----------



## Richard-H (Feb 2, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> The past 25 years of rabid hatred for the military is going to put radicalized left wing extremists like this person on some pretty embarrassing ground.
> 
> "We want you to overthrow a legitimately elected President."
> 
> ...



Where in the world did you get the idea that liberals hate the military? The Vietnam war is long over. Liberals have been generally supportive of our military in recent years.

Either way, despite a tiny number of off-the-deep-end liberals, no one wants a military coup and there's no way in hell the U.S. military would ever try one.

There are probably more wingnuts that want a revolution - despite the fact that they now control the government.

I suspect that there a quite a few wing nuts that would love a civil war because they believe that once they won, they could impose a total fascist dictatorship without having to even pretend to adhere to democratic principals.


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 2, 2017)

Richard-H said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > The past 25 years of rabid hatred for the military is going to put radicalized left wing extremists like this person on some pretty embarrassing ground.
> ...



Let Me know when college campuses start allowing military recruiters back on campus.  Context is everything.  Hollywood elites and progressive leftists are anti-military because it is the tool used by America to protect its interests abroad.

The military is well aware of the resentment and hatred that most progressives harbor for the military and any call for a coup by them against a legitimately elected government are a non-starter right from the first. 

That leaves this loser with the options of getting a bunch of pussy snowflakes to rise up and overthrow our government.  If that were ever to come to pass, I'd start selling tickets to that show, crack open some of My mead and lobby to turn that 3-hour timeframe into a national holiday.


----------



## Richard-H (Feb 2, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



Not allowing Military recruiters on college campuses has nothing to do with liberal vs. conservatives. It's not the right place for military recruiters.

They're saying "Drop out of college and join the military". That contrasts with the best interests of the college.

Colleges certainly do allow ROTC, which is appropriate for college campuses.

Besides that everything else you've said is just delusion.


----------



## jillian (Feb 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Actress Sarah Silverman called for a military coup against President Trump on Wednesday night in the midst of violent riots in Berkeley, California.
> 
> In a screaming all-capital-letters tweet exhorted her almost 10 million followers to “wake up & join the resistance,” a term from World War II that anti-Trump rioters have used to define themselves.
> 
> ...



so funny.... do you comment about the orange sociopath's screaming all cap letters tweets?


----------



## esthermoon (Feb 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Actress Sarah Silverman called for a military coup against President Trump on Wednesday night in the midst of violent riots in Berkeley, California.
> 
> In a screaming all-capital-letters tweet exhorted her almost 10 million followers to “wake up & join the resistance,” a term from World War II that anti-Trump rioters have used to define themselves.
> 
> ...


Is that legal calling for a military coup d'etat?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Actress Sarah Silverman called for a military coup against President Trump on Wednesday night in the midst of violent riots in Berkeley, California.
> 
> In a screaming all-capital-letters tweet exhorted her almost 10 million followers to “wake up & join the resistance,” a term from World War II that anti-Trump rioters have used to define themselves.
> 
> ...


She's being stupid as are the violent protestors....this should have been dealt with by simply not going to his event.


----------



## Edgetho (Feb 2, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> Is that legal calling for a military coup d'etat?



No.  It is not.

Like the US Military wouldn't kill every scumbag, low-life dimocrap piece of filth they could find if given the chance.  Believe it

dimocrap scum want an insurrection?  Go for it, scumbags.

Send whoever you want as long as you don't want them back.


----------



## edward37 (Feb 2, 2017)

jillian said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Actress Sarah Silverman called for a military coup against President Trump on Wednesday night in the midst of violent riots in Berkeley, California.
> ...


no I'm way past the orange rectums tweets


----------



## easyt65 (Feb 2, 2017)

To contest the election is to undermine the very pillar on which our democracy stands.
-- DNC Presidential Candidate LOSER Hillary Clinton (when she thought she would win)

SINCE THEN:
- Claim Win Based On IRRELEVANT Popular Vote
- Called For Recounts
- Attempted to Flip Electoral College Voters, through intimidation and threats
- Fake Claim Russians 'Hacked The Election'

...and now subversive, treasonous, intolerant, angry, hate-filled, sore-loser, butt-hurt, reality-denying Liberals are calling for a military coup to overthrow our Federal Government / the Trump Administration.

Ex-Obama Official Suggests 'Military Coup' Against Trump

Clueless celebrity watch: Let’s fight fascism with … a military coup, or something

These are the same bat-shit crazy liberals who laughably tried to compare Trump / Conservatives to 'Nazis', yet THEY - who are in the MINORITY - are now talking about overthrowing the govt of the United States to gain power / take over.







(Gallup: Liberals Remain Small Minority in America--Outnumbered Nearly 2-to-1 by Conservatives)


----------



## g5000 (Feb 2, 2017)

This is all part of the changing of the guard.  The Republicans have turned over the whiny bitch tampons to the Democrats, as well as the "Party of No!" binder.  The Democrats have turned over the gloating asshole visage, while the Republicans have turned over the jar of Vaseline.


----------



## edward37 (Feb 2, 2017)

Edgetho said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> > Is that legal calling for a military coup d'etat?
> ...


lol  yeah  they're going to kill their mothers and fathers sisters and brothers  friends    ,,yes they are repubs


----------



## Edgetho (Feb 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> lol  yeah  they're going to kill their mothers and fathers sisters and brothers  friends    ,,yes they are repubs



Probably not.  And almost certainly not you. 

You'll be hiding in the basement along with all the other dimocrap scum.  The poor suckers you talked into doing your dirty work will not forget what you did to them.....  The ones that survive.

I'd pay to see that.

I used to War Game scenarios like this decades ago.  I know wherefore I speak.

You don't even what a dick is for


----------



## shockedcanadian (Feb 2, 2017)

The level of insanity has no ceiling.  You have to scratch your head after she sends out her treasonous, hate tweet and direct threat for harm against the president, and then she follows it with hearts...


Sarah Silverman calls for military to overthrow President Trump

Sarah Silverman has called for a military coup against President Donald Trump.

The comedian posted in all-capital letters Wednesday night to her nearly 10 million followers to "wake up & join the resistance."

She added, "Once the military is w us fascists get overthrown. Mad king & his handlers go bye bye."


 Follow


Sarah Silverman 

✔@SarahKSilverman
WAKE UP & JOIN THE RESISTANCE. ONCE THE MILITARY IS W US FASCISTS GET OVERTHROWN. MAD KING & HIS HANDLERS GO BYE BYE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











https://twitter.com/jeffmueller/status/826920269491085317 …

11:41 PM - 1 Feb 2017

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=827013945697329152


 2,2832,283 Retweets


 4,8594,859 likes


Silverman tweeted amid the violent riots that broke out in Berkeley, California, over Breitbart editor Milo Yiannopoulos' now-canceled speech at UC Berkeley.

Director Judd Apatow, known for "Knocked Up" and "Trainwreck," said in a now-deleted tweet about the riots, "This is just the beginning. When will all the fools who are still supporting Trump realize what is at stake?"


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 2, 2017)

You guys aren't even mentioning the context of her tweet.  It was in response to another tweet about all the things Trump did in one day.  All things that show the government is taking the democracy more and more out of the hands of the citizens.


----------



## Timmy (Feb 2, 2017)

Are you saying trump is a fascist ?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 2, 2017)

Silverman couldn't lead a horse to water and she thinks the US military is going to follow her? 

You idiot loons need to chill before you get hurt


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 2, 2017)

shockedcanadian said:


> The level of insanity has no ceiling.  You have to scratch your head after she sends out her treasonous, hate tweet and direct threat for harm against the president, and then she follows it with hearts...
> 
> 
> Sarah Silverman calls for military to overthrow President Trump
> ...



*She added, "Once the military is w us*

Sarah, honey, the military will never be with you.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Feb 2, 2017)

Don't forget about BLM calling for the murder of all white folk.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Feb 2, 2017)

We need to overthrow Silverman off a bridge.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Feb 2, 2017)

Newt called for a moon colony, so what.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Feb 2, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> We need to overthrow Silverman off a bridge.


 Go ahead hon, now you're calling for violence.


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 2, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > We need to overthrow Silverman off a bridge.
> ...


Pretty mild call compared to the actual violence that the left is perpetrating across this country.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 2, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Newt called for a moon colony, so what.




That was the epitome of political pandering.  No wonder Trump likes him.


----------



## Timmy (Feb 2, 2017)

You realize Sarah is a comedian who loves to shock people .


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Feb 2, 2017)

My brothers and sisters still in the service will laugh their asses off at this one.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Feb 2, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > We need to overthrow Silverman off a bridge.
> ...



Of course I am, because you have never heard of humor. Lighten up snowflake.


----------



## federalist50 (Feb 2, 2017)

shockedcanadian said:


> The level of insanity has no ceiling.  You have to scratch your head after she sends out her treasonous, hate tweet and direct threat for harm against the president, and then she follows it with hearts...
> 
> 
> Sarah Silverman calls for military to overthrow President Trump
> ...


----------



## pwjohn (Feb 2, 2017)

shockedcanadian said:


> The level of insanity has no ceiling.  You have to scratch your head after she sends out her treasonous, hate tweet and direct threat for harm against the president, and then she follows it with hearts...
> 
> 
> Sarah Silverman calls for military to overthrow President Trump
> ...



There's no need for an overthrow because trump will most likely be perp walked out of the whitehouse soon enough.


----------



## easyt65 (Feb 2, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Don't forget about BLM calling for the murder of all white folk.


At one protest recently one BLM-Jacket wearing thug with a bullhorn declared 'we need to start killing people...kill the WH'.

All they are is a racist, black terrorist group who is only serving to further divide this country.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Feb 2, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Newt called for a moon colony, so what.


Good idea. Helium 3 may be the key to nuclear fusion and the moon has more than the Earth does. The moon could also be a jump off point to exploit the abundant resources in our solar system and eventually other systems.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Feb 2, 2017)

Come back with your half baked agenda when the group as a whole calls out that as their aim as a group.  Your country was already beyond divided son, and that birthed BLM.  And there will be more since your form of govt is unable to respond to the needs of society which was sold out to Wall Street and corporate hegemony.


----------



## kaz (Feb 2, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Come back with your half baked agenda when the group as a whole calls out that as their aim as a group.  Your country was already beyond divided son, and that birthed BLM.  And there will be more since your form of govt is unable to respond to the needs of society which was sold out to Wall Street and corporate hegemony.



Yeah Karl, the proletariat is oppressed by the bourgeoisie.  Corporations, the rich, Wall Street, blah blah.  You gotta get the Marxist rhetoric in every time, huh?


----------



## Winston (Feb 2, 2017)

Missouri official calls for military coup against Obama - CNNPolitics.com


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica (Feb 2, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> To contest the election is to undermine the very pillar on which our democracy stands.
> -- DNC Presidential Candidate LOSER Hillary Clinton (when she thought she would win)
> 
> SINCE THEN:
> ...



The idiots are too ignorant of history to realize that they are the first ones purged in military takeovers.

I say bring on the choppers!


----------



## Fenton Lum (Feb 2, 2017)

kaz said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Come back with your half baked agenda when the group as a whole calls out that as their aim as a group.  Your country was already beyond divided son, and that birthed BLM.  And there will be more since your form of govt is unable to respond to the needs of society which was sold out to Wall Street and corporate hegemony.
> ...


 
This situation is what it is, regardless of your inability to mount a counter viewpoint.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Feb 2, 2017)

AnCap'n_Murica said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > To contest the election is to undermine the very pillar on which our democracy stands.
> ...


 

I think most folks are aware that to take down tyranny, the pile of bodies must mount up.


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica (Feb 2, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> I think most folks are aware that to take down tyranny, the pile of bodies must mount up.



What you are unaware of is that it's most often the bodies of  Marxists like you at the bottom of those heaps, when your idiocy ceases being useful.


----------



## kaz (Feb 2, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



Your constant Marxist crap about the rich, corporations and Wall Street is stupid and unproductive to any discussion on anything


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 2, 2017)

They don't have the military on their side.   They can roil up an insurrection and they should.   It would put an end to all the sporadic  riots.


----------



## jknowgood (Feb 2, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Don't forget about BLM calling for the murder of all white folk.


----------



## kaz (Feb 2, 2017)

Winston said:


> Missouri official calls for military coup against Obama - CNNPolitics.com



Most of the military voted for Trump.  Why would they want to oust him?


----------



## jillian (Feb 2, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> To contest the election is to undermine the very pillar on which our democracy stands.
> -- DNC Presidential Candidate LOSER Hillary Clinton (when she thought she would win)
> 
> SINCE THEN:
> ...



breitbart is not a source......unless you're looking for a "source" of rightwingnut lies, anti-Semitism and racism.

but thanks for playing.


----------



## jillian (Feb 2, 2017)

AnCap'n_Murica said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > I think most folks are aware that to take down tyranny, the pile of bodies must mount up.
> ...



before you run your yap, you should probably know who is a communist and who isn't.


----------



## easyt65 (Feb 2, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Come back with your half baked agenda when the group as a whole calls out that as their aim as a group.  Your country was already beyond divided son, and that birthed BLM.  And there will be more since your form of govt is unable to respond to the needs of society which was sold out to Wall Street and corporate hegemony.


After BLM members called for the murder of all whites and policemen - while this was a news story / issue - Barry invited them to the WH to 'praise' and 'honor' them.

Can you imagine the reaction to President Trump bringing to the WH a group called 'White Lives Matter', especially who had called for the death of all policemen and black people?

Obama played a large part in that division, 'son'.


----------



## easyt65 (Feb 2, 2017)

jillian said:


> breitbart is not a source......unless you're looking for a "source" of rightwingnut lies, anti-Semitism and racism. but thanks for playing.


But Buzzfeed, CNN, etc are 'legitimate sources'?



No, thank YOU for playing!  Next...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 2, 2017)

Stratford57 said:


> I bet Soros is behind all that sh*t. He's fulfilled quite a few coups already and knows very well how to make them happen. His last "success" was a coup in my home country of Ukraine in 2014. He paid the protesters and at one point snipers started shooting both the protesters and the policemen. After the first blood the coup was a lot easier to finish. And they blamed it on Russia of course.
> 
> Trump supporters, be alert!



*And they blamed it on Russia of course.*

Poor Russia. Beset on all sides by tiny, weak nations.
Never did anything bad to anyone.
I hope she'll be okay.


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 2, 2017)

Richard-H said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > The past 25 years of rabid hatred for the military is going to put radicalized left wing extremists like this person on some pretty embarrassing ground.
> ...


1) It's pretty well known liberals look down their noses at the military.   Yes, Vietnam is over, but the attitude among the far Left Wing remains.

2)  Silverman is a Hollywood snowflake.  Her expectation that the military would join her is a fantasy.  

3) Agreed there's always wingnuts who want to overthrow the government.  It won't happen regardless if they are Left Wing or Right Wing. 

4) Also agreed about fascists and socialists who want to impose their own sense of order upon everyone else.


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 2, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Silverman is wrong about the military who is as sick of the left as any other sensible person.  What she is right about is in encouraging the left to rise up all at once.  That would put an end to leftist nonsense all at once.  Take this civil war to the streets.
> ...


My mistake; I misread her tweet.  Yes, it does appear she wants the military to help with a coup.  Won't happen, of course.


----------



## jillian (Feb 2, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > I bet Soros is behind all that sh*t. He's fulfilled quite a few coups already and knows very well how to make them happen. His last "success" was a coup in my home country of Ukraine in 2014. He paid the protesters and at one point snipers started shooting both the protesters and the policemen. After the first blood the coup was a lot easier to finish. And they blamed it on Russia of course.
> ...



treasonous rightwinguts are so funny.

if this had happened while Obama was president, you hacks would be demanding his impeachment and arrest


----------



## IrinaNoblesse (Feb 2, 2017)

The left isn't much of a student of history, are they? If they were they'd study the results of past military coups in other nations. Some occurring just years ago. They'd see the disasters that followed.

What the left should do is get their act together and put forth an outstanding party platform. Then find outstanding candidates for the congressional midterms. Followed by nominating a great presidential candidate to run against Trump in 2020.

But as of yet they've done none of that. They've done nothing but threaten to impeach (or worse)  a president who was fairly elected. The democrats are on a path to complete failure.


----------



## edward37 (Feb 2, 2017)

IrinaNoblesse said:


> The left isn't much of a student of history, are they? If they were they'd study the results of past military coups in other nations. Some occurring just years ago. They'd see the disasters that followed.
> 
> What the left should do is get their act together and put forth an outstanding party platform. Then find outstanding candidates for the congressional midterms. Followed by nominating a great presidential candidate to run against Trump in 2020.
> 
> But as of yet they've done none of that. They've done nothing but threaten to impeach (or worse)  a president who was fairly elected. The democrats are on a path to complete failure.


and of course  "fairly elected"" rejects all the suppression used by red states to turn away dem voters?


----------



## IrinaNoblesse (Feb 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> IrinaNoblesse said:
> 
> 
> > The left isn't much of a student of history, are they? If they were they'd study the results of past military coups in other nations. Some occurring just years ago. They'd see the disasters that followed.
> ...



Now you're starting to sound like Trump and his nonsense claim about millions of illegals voting.


----------



## edward37 (Feb 2, 2017)

IrinaNoblesse said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > IrinaNoblesse said:
> ...


Irina   Tell me in no uncertain words that you don't believe Repubs in red states suppressed votes


----------



## Correll (Feb 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Silverman is ahead of the curve on this. As the Russian agent continues to disengage with our former allies, overreach on domestic policy, act to further his business interests at the expense of the country, removal from his position becomes more and more necessary. If his GOP lackeys won't act out of fear for their survival and that of their families, military intervention will be necessary. I hope that a military coup isn't necessary, but if it is required, like cancer surgery is, then we must undergo the process.


----------



## edward37 (Feb 2, 2017)

you republicans are to blame   you pull the craziest shit and got away with it


----------



## Correll (Feb 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> you republicans are to blame   you pull the craziest shit and got away with it




There was no crazy shit on our part. That enforcing the law and wanting to bring back jobs strikes you as, not only crazy, but crazy enough to justify a military coup,


shows that you personally and you as a representative of the left, are completely bat shit crazy.


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> you republicans are to blame   you pull the craziest shit and got away with it


What are you blaming the Republicans for?  Running the two most deplorable candidates in living history?

Get away with what?


----------



## edward37 (Feb 2, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > you republicans are to blame   you pull the craziest shit and got away with it
> ...


trump is far more deplorable    he lied and bashed his way into the presidency and far too many of our citizens bought his crap


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



*The hard left whipped you people out on the streets during the campaign.*

Thanks, that's the funniest thing I've heard all day.

*If your militias try to mix it up with the hard left, they will dirt nap the militias.*

After kicking liberal asses, I'm sure the militias will need a nap. DERP!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Actress Sarah Silverman called for a military coup against President Trump on Wednesday night in the midst of violent riots in Berkeley, California.
> 
> In a screaming all-capital-letters tweet exhorted her almost 10 million followers to “wake up & join the resistance,” a term from World War II that anti-Trump rioters have used to define themselves.
> 
> ...



What did Hillary say about people not accepting the result of the election?


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica (Feb 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Actress Sarah Silverman called for a military coup against President Trump on Wednesday night in the midst of violent riots in Berkeley, California.
> 
> In a screaming all-capital-letters tweet exhorted her almost 10 million followers to “wake up & join the resistance,” a term from World War II that anti-Trump rioters have used to define themselves.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



We thought Hillary got the most votes? 

.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 2, 2017)

The left wants to start a shooting civil war in the interests of advancing their gun control agenda.

Not just "brilliant" - truly qualified as:

*FUCKING BRILLIANT!*​


----------



## edward37 (Feb 2, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Actress Sarah Silverman called for a military coup against President Trump on Wednesday night in the midst of violent riots in Berkeley, California.
> ...


you listen to a loser???


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 2, 2017)

AnCap'n_Murica said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Actress Sarah Silverman called for a military coup against President Trump on Wednesday night in the midst of violent riots in Berkeley, California.
> ...



It's fun arguing with idiots ..

You're getting it..


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


----------



## owebo (Feb 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


No one listens to you....


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> trump is far more deplorable    he lied and bashed his way into the presidency and far too many of our citizens bought his crap


Thanks for agreeing Hillary is deplorable and that you are unable to defend her.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 2, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...


Silly you.  The far right are yelling that the far left was beating them up.  The militia was complaining that the LEO were hurting the Bundy's feelings.  No one is his or her right mind is concerned by the militias actually doing anything.  They are snow flakes.  Well, Finicum was not a snow flake, but he got melted.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 2, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > trump is far more deplorable    he lied and bashed his way into the presidency and far too many of our citizens bought his crap
> ...


Thanks to both of you.

Both Trump and Clinton are deplorable, and the two major parties, imo, were deplorable to let the campaign turn out as it did.

One question now, I think, is one that Pence needs to answer for himself.  Sec 4 Amendment 25 allows him to become president at anytime he and a majority of the Cabinet agree that Trump is incapable of serving further as president.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 2, 2017)

Jammie-boi, you seem to forget that Vice President Pence is an actual Republican.  I understand you believe you are one as well and that your belief is as strong as that you have in The Tooth Fairy.  If those things bring you peace?  Well.....no harm in that.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 2, 2017)

jillian said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Stratford57 said:
> ...



*if this had happened while Obama was president, you hacks would be demanding his impeachment and arrest*

If what had happened? Be specific.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


*
The far right are yelling that the far left was beating them up.*

When did the left beat someone up? Where? Link?
*
The militia was complaining that the LEO were hurting the Bundy's feelings.*

Militia...LEO...where is the left in this scenario?
*
No one is his or her right mind is concerned by the militias actually doing anything.*

You clowns brought it up...and laughably claimed your fellow leftists would somehow beat them.

*They are snow flakes.*

But enough about the left.


----------



## Correll (Feb 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...




Trump is not defined by the bat shit crazy lies the LEfty media spread about him, much as you might be confused by that fact.


Hillary is defined by the way she was happy to tear this country apart for partisan gain, the vile evil deplorable bitch.


----------



## IrinaNoblesse (Feb 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> IrinaNoblesse said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



Where some democratic votes suppressed? Probably. 
Did some illegals vote for Clinton? Probably

But neither happened in large enough amounts to impact the election.


----------



## edward37 (Feb 2, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > trump is far more deplorable    he lied and bashed his way into the presidency and far too many of our citizens bought his crap
> ...


I can't defend her other than to say the best person for americas interests  lost


----------



## Correll (Feb 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...




Hillary was happy to turn Americans against each other for partisan gain.

NOte that you, as her partisan, are here advocating for a military coup.

Because she panic and hate mongered you to the point that that makes sense to you.


----------



## edward37 (Feb 2, 2017)

Correll said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


that partisan gain  stuff is just more bullshit you've been handed


----------



## edward37 (Feb 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


dump is going to really coin it


----------



## Correll (Feb 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



Stop projecting your lemming like behavior onto me.


HIllary panic mongered and hate mongered you to the point that you are here* advocating for a military coup.







*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



*I can't defend her other than to say the best person for americas interests lost*

Bummer. What does that have to do with crusty, corrupt old Hillary?


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Both were deplorable.  Hillary represented "more of the same", whereas Trump represented "trying something different".  We're not even finished with his first two weeks as President.  Can't you wait until his first 100 days are over before declaring the Trump administration a failure?


----------



## edward37 (Feb 2, 2017)

Correll said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


----------



## edward37 (Feb 2, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Id say he's made quite a splas already  and even if there are some successes he still will be a miserable human being


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 2, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


You are throwing a hissy.

OK, the far right are sissies.  But we knew that.

And there will be no coup.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> “Once the military is w us fascists get overthrown. Mad king & his handlers go bye bye,” Ms. Silverman posted.



The only fascists I've seen are the ones at Berkeley


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 2, 2017)

Correll said:


> [QUOTE="edward37, post: 16482079, member: 6124
> 
> Stop projecting your lemming like behavior onto me.
> 
> ...


*

 *


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 2, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > “Once the military is w us fascists get overthrown. Mad king & his handlers go bye bye,” Ms. Silverman posted.
> ...


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Id say he's made quite a splas already  and even if there are some successes he still will be a miserable human being


Time will tell on that count. Heck, he might even resign by Christmas.  Again, we're less than two weeks into this.  The Republican Congress is making noises, but have giving him  some leeway.  The Courts haven't ruled yet either.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Laughing at Sarah and the rest of the whiney left is "throwing a hissy"? LOL!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 2, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Laughing at Sarah and the rest of the whiney left is "throwing a hissy"? LOL!


You are not laughing.  You are mad and angry and bitter because Sarah and her crew make you look stupid.


----------



## edward37 (Feb 2, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Id say he's made quite a splas already  and even if there are some successes he still will be a miserable human being
> ...


he's already blasted our allies mexico and Argentina    and kissed the butt of russia   not exactly our friend


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Laughing at Sarah and the rest of the whiney left is "throwing a hissy"? LOL!
> ...



Sarah and her ilk make me laugh.

Her idiocy has never made me mad, angry or bitter.
Let me know when the military decides to follow her instructions. LOL!


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Feb 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Silverman is ahead of the curve on this. As the Russian agent continues to disengage with our former allies, overreach on domestic policy, act to further his business interests at the expense of the country, removal from his position becomes more and more necessary. If his GOP lackeys won't act out of fear for their survival and that of their families, military intervention will be necessary. I hope that a military coup isn't necessary, but if it is required, like cancer surgery is, then we must undergo the process.



If the military were to do anything, it would not be to remove Trump, but rather you people.


----------



## edward37 (Feb 2, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Silverman is ahead of the curve on this. As the Russian agent continues to disengage with our former allies, overreach on domestic policy, act to further his business interests at the expense of the country, removal from his position becomes more and more necessary. If his GOP lackeys won't act out of fear for their survival and that of their families, military intervention will be necessary. I hope that a military coup isn't necessary, but if it is required, like cancer surgery is, then we must undergo the process.
> ...


billy  after the ceo's fu in yeman and bashing our allies while kissing putins butt  I wouldn't count out the military taking him out


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 2, 2017)

...but but but...BUT... Wait and give trump more time... I mean he has already pissed off most of our allies, threatened Iran, pissed off a large number of state attorney generals, caused courts to find his executive orders possibly unconstitutional... but let's give him more time, like until he has as at war.

That's the smart thing to do!


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Laughing at Sarah and the rest of the whiney left is "throwing a hissy"? LOL!
> ...


Sorry dude, but "Sarah and her crew" live in a fantasy world.


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 2, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> ...but but but...BUT... Wait and give trump more time... I mean he has already pissed off most of our allies, threatened Iran, pissed off a large number of state attorney generals, caused courts to find his executive orders possibly unconstitutional... but let's give him more time, like until he has as at war.
> 
> That's the smart thing to do!


It would help your personal growth if you took American Government 101 along with your other classes.

This might absolve your fears.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 2, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > ...but but but...BUT... Wait and give trump more time... I mean he has already pissed off most of our allies, threatened Iran, pissed off a large number of state attorney generals, caused courts to find his executive orders possibly unconstitutional... but let's give him more time, like until he has as at war.
> ...



It might help if you took things in perspective... Trump has done more harm to this country and the reputation of the United States than any President in my life time.  Yes that's 40 years, but it is still a big deal.  And he has been in office 2 weeks?

So instead of standing and staring at yourself naked in front of the side mirror of your truck hoping that the size is actual, go take some of your own advice and put Trump's time in office in perspective.


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 2, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> It might help if you took things in perspective... Trump has done more harm to this country and the reputation of the United States than any President in my life time.  Yes that's 40 years, but it is still a big deal.  And he has been in office 2 weeks?
> 
> So instead of standing and staring at yourself naked in front of the side mirror of your truck hoping that the size is actual, go take some of your own advice and put Trump's time in office in perspective.


1) I always do my best to keep perspective.  You might consider taking your own advice, Lew. 

2) Given that you are over 8 years old, I disagree with your comment "_Trump has done more harm to this country and the reputation of the United States than any President in my life time._"  Obama's apology tour, his focus on ACA instead of the economy, his drawing a "redline" with Syria then backing away from it and numerous other examples. We can do the same for Bush II and Clinton.  The fact is, Lew, new Presidents fuck up.  Our nation is not predicated upon one person so your panic, drama and teenage angst is just silly.

3) Thanks for the redneck insult.  It just reinforces my opinion that you are more about emotion than logic.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 2, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > It might help if you took things in perspective... Trump has done more harm to this country and the reputation of the United States than any President in my life time.  Yes that's 40 years, but it is still a big deal.  And he has been in office 2 weeks?
> ...




1)  You are a passive-aggressive coward.  I don't care if you served in the military.  The person you are today is the person I know.  Many people have served in the military and are not heroes.  Benedict Arnold the most famous traitor in American history, of whom West Point was initially named after was in the military.  Lee Harvey Oswald was in the military.  Timothy McVeigh was in the military.  The Dallas Police sniper was in the military... you may not be a murderer or a traitor (I can't say you are or you are not) but you are however a coward that hides behind passive-aggressive statements and can't man up and make insults directly to someone.  

2)  The U.S. was never as divided under Obama as it has been under Trump, and the Doomsday clock hasn't been this close to midnight... since the Cold War?

3)  I never said you were redneck...only that you stare at yourself naked in your truck's rear view mirror.  Sounds like you are the one stereotyping all people that drive trucks as rednecks, not me.


----------



## Spare_change (Feb 2, 2017)

Somebody needs to tell Ms Silverman that encouraging the military to stage a coup is a federal crime - it's called fomenting treason, punishable by life in prison.


----------



## Spare_change (Feb 2, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > It might help if you took things in perspective... Trump has done more harm to this country and the reputation of the United States than any President in my life time.  Yes that's 40 years, but it is still a big deal.  And he has been in office 2 weeks?
> ...




Well, you remember what George Washington said ....

:There are idiots, and then there's Lewdog."

I think it was at Valley Forge that he said that.


----------



## Spare_change (Feb 2, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...




STOP DIGGING!!!


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 2, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Hmmm not sure about that one but there was Abraham Lincoln's  "You can fool all of the people some of the time, and Spare Change all of the time, but you cannot fool all of the people all of the time."


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 2, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...




Aww are you in his itty bitty little fan club?  Do you guys get together and have passive aggressive circle jerks together?  You two are a match made in heaven!

Please show me in modern history where a country has been as divided as quickly under the change of Presidential power as it has been now.  And I said MODERN history.... even at the height of the Cold War when Reagan was first elected, the country was actually united under him and his inauguration was the highest televised in the history of the United States.  Trump has the lowest approval rating of any new President in over 40 years.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 2, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> Somebody needs to tell Ms Silverman that encouraging the military to stage a coup is a federal crime - it's called fomenting treason, punishable by life in prison.



Yeah... she was seriously asking for that, because you know, as a comedian she has that kind of pull.  Oh for fuck's sake, if you Trumpfucks had every person that says something negative about Trump locked up, we'd have to make states into penal colonies.


----------



## Spare_change (Feb 2, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


2009 - USA

Frankly, he's eating you alive ... and you don't even realize it. While it's great humor to watch you sink, my pity factor kicked in.

George Washington was right.


----------



## Spare_change (Feb 2, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody needs to tell Ms Silverman that encouraging the military to stage a coup is a federal crime - it's called fomenting treason, punishable by life in prison.
> ...



Grow the fuck up, will you?

Your inability to have an adult conversation is only exceeded by your inability to post something intelligent. If it weren't for name calling, personal attacks, and vulgarity, you'd be mute.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 2, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



Bullshit.  USA 2009 compared to 2017...  You need to quit huffing paint.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 2, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



I wasn't even talking to you and you decided to insert your asslips into the conversation with an insult.  You are so stuck on his cock I can't tell where he ends and you begin.

I loved how you just decided to throw out a year like 2009 and didn't give any information to compare at all to 2017 and the things that have gone on in the first 2 weeks.

You know if you want to make an argument... you actually have to MAKE the argument right?  Or is that above your pay grade?


----------



## Spare_change (Feb 2, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Wow! What a succinct, germane, concise, and ever so mature, comment. 

Grow the hell up.


----------



## Spare_change (Feb 2, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Grow the fuck up.

(Oh wait - you got that half done. You're the 'fuck up' part.)


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 2, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



Are you going to continue to pass gas out of your mouth or are you going to actually provide some valuable information to back up your argument?  I mean seriously... quit wasting everyone's time.


----------



## Spare_change (Feb 2, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Ooooooh --- I'm sure your mother would be impressed .. if you were in the band.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 2, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...




4 posts in a row where you haven't said one thing of value.  So your assertion that 2009 was as bad as 2017 is nothing but a crap shoot on your part, congrats on showing how lame you are.  You're dismissed.


----------



## Spare_change (Feb 2, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


LOL --- you are one funny dumb ass, you know that?

Let me ask you a question  ... 

If 50% of the people hated Obama, and 50% liked Obama...

AND ...

75% hated Trump and 25% liked Trump ....

which country is more divided?

Now - go back and look at the absolute childish stupidity of your rant.


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 2, 2017)

And you think the military or the police would be on the side of the left?

Are you really that stupid?

Oh well, just MORE VOTES FOR THE GOP in 2018.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 2, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



Do you understand how stupid of a statement that is?...  Are you fucking retarded?  I am asking this on a serious note.  Have you had some kind of major brain injury?  That is your position, really?

Here is you trying to chase your 2009 comment...


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 2, 2017)

Pop23 said:


> And you think the military or the police would be on the side of the left?
> 
> Are you really that stupid?
> 
> Oh well, just MORE VOTES FOR THE GOP in 2018.



And you think the military wants to be sent to war with China, Iran, and North Korea?


----------



## Spare_change (Feb 2, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



sorry ---- i merely commented that sheer stupidity of your pedantic little rant.

I made no attempt to justify 2009 - because the adults understand. I'm just sorry you don't.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 2, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



Oh good try!  Your laziness is not rewarded.  If you can't back up your shit then go back to the little kids Thanksgiving Table.  You are just wasting everyone's time.  Your attempts to "act" like an adult after jumping in with an insult is quite pathetic.  Do you understand how big of a bitch that makes you look?  You think you're cool to run up behind someone and slap them and run away like a little girl... and then act like a victim... Then you try to act like you are so smart that you don't have to actually back up your assertions with facts.  Do you even understand how sad that makes you look?  I actually feel sorry for you.  This is probably how you get your confidence boost for the day, coming on this forum, and this conversation is totally ruining your Thursday night... I might say a prayer for you tonight before bed, that maybe you get a piece of mail tomorrow with your name on it, that way you can feel relevant in the real world.


----------



## SavannahMann (Feb 2, 2017)

I know, many of you are looking at that and scratching your head. I don't say Liberal plan, because I think that most Liberals would oppose any such effort. For those who don't know what I'm talking about, let's get started with a link.

Clueless celebrity watch: Let’s fight fascism with … a military coup, or something

WAKE UP & JOIN THE RESISTANCE.  ONCE THE MILITARY IS W US FASCISTS GET OVERTHROWN. MAD KING & HIS HANDLERS GO BYE BYE❤❤❤❤

Um. What? A Military Coup doesn't normally lead to Democracy. At least not in the history of the world. Most military coups lead to totalitarian regimes that are hardly safe havens where civil rights are acknowledged, must less respected. 

But let's talk about this for a moment. During the campaign, the main talking point from the Radical Leftists was that Trump was totally a Fascist, a follower of Hitler who would create the seventeenth Reich or something. 

The problem with that kind of nutty propaganda is this. Some people will believe it. Worse, it is the perfect cover for any action, no matter how extreme. 

The argument is an easy one. Imagine it's the early days, and a radical named Adolph Hitler is just starting out. You know what kind of horror will befall the world, because you are from the future. You can see the future plainly. You kill Hitler, and derail the future suffering and the deaths of tens of millions. 

Or let's talk about another favorite what if scenario. You have one atomic bomb and it's 1939. The Second World War has just started. One bomber destroying Berlin could end the war. Is any action you can possibly take worse than the resulting death and devastation that will come from not dropping the bomb? 

Sadly, that kind of mentality is exactly what brought Hitler to power in the first place. The two main competing factions in Germany when Hitler was rising to power was the Communists, and the National Socialists. When Hindenberg was waning, the Military convinced him to make Hitler Chancelor, despite the fact that the National Socialist party had far fewer seats than the other factions in the government. But anything was preferable to the Communists gaining power. Take a moment and consider that. The perceived threat of Hitler was much less worrisome than the possibility that the Communists would take power. 

The Military and the Conservatives imagined that they could control Hitler, and there wasn't anyone else who they imagined could take charge and keep the Communists out. 

Hitler was the lesser of two evils for the power brokers of the day. 

Once he had the position, he went after the Communists first. Then he consolidated power, and kept tightening the noose around the necks of the Germans. But at least Hitler was stopping the Communists. 

The Military started behind him, and stayed behind him. The Military enabled the rise to power of Hilter folks. 

Now the fantasy of people like Silverman is this. The Military takes control, and whatever they do is fine, because at least they aren't Trump. But how do you oppose a Military Juanta? How do you force them to respect civil rights? What happens if the Military put a madman in charge that makes Trump look great by comparison? 

Where we are now is the inevitable result of defining ourselves by what we are not. I can easily tell you what I believe in, because those principles haven't changed no matter who the President was, or who was in power. I opposed the PATRIOT ACT when Bush was President. I didn't relax my opposition just because Obama had the office. I didn't feel better when it was his Secret Police. I still oppose it because it is wrong. It isn't wrong because Trump is in charge. It's wrong no matter who is in charge. 

But over the last two decades, the political parties have become little more than petulant children. We have become some insane version of a High School Homecoming football game. We're going to win because we're blue. Go big Red, kick that Blue ass. We wear blue and red to show what team we support. Those red guys suck. Suck it Blue. 

The principles that used to guide the parties are gone. What do we stand for? We stand for winning. We are totally opposed to losing. Not because of policy or the ideals that were the foundation of those principles. 

The argument can be made for both parties, that they are on the road to a Fascist or Totalistarian form of Government. Both arguments are false. Neither the Democratic Party, nor the Republican Party are on the road to either Fascist or Socialist/Communist forms of Government. 

Someone asked earlier what Trump would have to do before those who voted for him opposed or rejected him. Basically, I've already begun to oppose certain policies. One of the first I opposed was the blind belief that law enforcement is always good/right. I reject authoritarian ideals no matter who proposes them. I objected to them when President Obama had a website to name your neighbors or friends who opposed the ACA or other policies. I objected to them when Bush was spouting the either for us or against us nonsense. I will always object to them no matter who proposes the asinine argument. 

That is the advantage to being motivated by informed principles. You argue for your principles no matter who is in charge. I am not, and I would hope that none of you reading this fall into the category of silly High School football cheering at the homecoming. I don't want to see either team Blue destroyed nor Team Red wiped from the face of the earth. I want to see principled discussions, not charges and counter charges of hypocrisy, no matter how justified they are. I want us to act like Americans, who Charlie Daniels correctly pointed out, may disagree at times, but that nobody should mess with because we will come together as one people, with one unified goal.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 2, 2017)

Pop23 said:


> And you think the military or the police would be on the side of the left?
> 
> Are you really that stupid?
> 
> Oh well, just MORE VOTES FOR THE GOP in 2018.



*you think the military or the police would be on the side of the left?*
*
*


----------



## PurpleOwl (Feb 3, 2017)

there's no such thing as left wing totalitarianism, thats like saying left wing fascism its an oxymoron anyone with a high school level political science education will tell you that. Totalitarianism is a synonym for fascism. other than right wing political hacks like rush limbaugh or glenn beck everyone knows its completely asinine to describe things like high taxes or universal healthcare as totalitarianism


----------



## owebo (Feb 3, 2017)

PurpleOwl said:


> there's no such thing as left wing totalitarianism, thats like saying left wing fascism its an oxymoron anyone with a high school level political science education will tell you that. Totalitarianism is a synonym for fascism. other than right wing political hacks like rush limbaugh or glenn beck everyone knows its completely asinine to describe things like high taxes or universal healthcare as totalitarianism


Um....you're a LWNJ fascist....and we know where you stand...


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 3, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > And you think the military or the police would be on the side of the left?
> ...



You realize the OP's scenario would guarantee both, right?


----------



## Correll (Feb 3, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...





A call for a coup is not the far removed from what has become normal lefty rhetoric.


Are you seriously claiming you were joking?


----------



## Correll (Feb 3, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...




Our allies have been shit, and we have no need of conflict with Russia.


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 3, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> 1)  You are a passive-aggressive coward.  I don't care if you served in the military.  The person you are today is the person I know.  Many people have served in the military and are not heroes.  Benedict Arnold the most famous traitor in American history, of whom West Point was initially named after was in the military.  Lee Harvey Oswald was in the military.  Timothy McVeigh was in the military.  The Dallas Police sniper was in the military... you may not be a murderer or a traitor (I can't say you are or you are not) but you are however a coward that hides behind passive-aggressive statements and can't man up and make insults directly to someone.
> 
> 2)  The U.S. was never as divided under Obama as it has been under Trump, and the Doomsday clock hasn't been this close to midnight... since the Cold War?
> 
> 3)  I never said you were redneck...only that you stare at yourself naked in your truck's rear view mirror.  Sounds like you are the one stereotyping all people that drive trucks as rednecks, not me.


1)  Disagreed, but thanks for the standard LW slam on veterans and the military in general.

2)  Nice job moving the goalposts, kid.  Do you know the main reason the Doomsday clock was moved 30 seconds?  It wasn't nuclear war. 

3)  You're weaseling. What kind of truck do you drive?  How big are its mirrors?


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 3, 2017)

Spare_change said:


> Somebody needs to tell Ms Silverman that encouraging the military to stage a coup is a federal crime - it's called fomenting treason, punishable by life in prison.


While technically true, she's also a comedian and Hollywood snowflake entertainer.  She can be investigated like Madonna, but she can claim free speech, subcategory "I was joking".


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 3, 2017)

Calm down people.  There will be no military coup, and the police are not a singular force for very good reasons.  That said, the protests will continue unabated, though they will not change the behavior of the Narcissist / Megalomaniac-in-Chief ; he will use his power to quell descent unless and until the adults in the Republican Party, and The Congress do the right thing - make America America again.

Ryan is too weak, though he has more constitutional power than does trump; McConnell is worthless.  One must hope that whomever becomes the tie-breaker on the Supreme Court is not an ideologue or beholden to trump, but a man of integrity who understands we no longer live in the 18th Century, nor has the desire to return us to the Gilded Age.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Feb 3, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 3, 2017)

Correll said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Agreed.  The Left has moved so far left they are in danger of falling off the edge. 

While, like a majority of Americans, I disagree with some of President Trump's actions, I'm willing to let our government reps figure it out......not go full nutjob like Silverman, Madonna and little Lew.  A military coup?  WTF?


----------



## Correll (Feb 3, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Calm down people.  There will be no military coup, and the police are not a singular force for very good reasons.  That said, the protests will continue unabated, though they will not change the behavior of the Narcissist / Megalomaniac-in-Chief ; he will use his power to quell descent unless and until the adults in the Republican Party, and The Congress do the right thing - make America America again.
> 
> Ryan is too weak, though he has more constitutional power than does trump; McConnell is worthless.  One must hope that whomever becomes the tie-breaker on the Supreme Court is not an ideologue or beholden to trump, but a man of integrity who understands we no longer live in the 18th Century, nor has the desire to return us to the Gilded Age.





If you want people to calm down, perhaps you on the left should stop your crazy talk about "hitler" and "fascists" and "Narcissist/Megalomaniac in Chief".


If you really believe that the President is crazy, then why is a coup out of the question?

IF you don't believe it, then why the fuck are you constantly saying shit like that?


----------



## edward37 (Feb 3, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


I don't for a minute believe they really want a coup  Just spouting off to create some contraversy{sp}....And you approve of the people he's selected in his cabinet??  Doesn't a turd like Bannon  give you a hint into what trump is all about??


----------



## edward37 (Feb 3, 2017)

Correll said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Calm down people.  There will be no military coup, and the police are not a singular force for very good reasons.  That said, the protests will continue unabated, though they will not change the behavior of the Narcissist / Megalomaniac-in-Chief ; he will use his power to quell descent unless and until the adults in the Republican Party, and The Congress do the right thing - make America America again.
> ...


and why do you say shit like constantly?


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 3, 2017)

edward37 said:


> *I don't for a minute believe they really want a coup * Just spouting off to create some contraversy{sp}....And you approve of the people he's selected in his cabinet??  Doesn't a turd like Bannon  give you a hint into what trump is all about??


Then why not suggest something practical instead of what appears to  be a pot-fueled fantasy? 

All appointees take an oath.  You and I can't change who the appointees are so, unlike you, I'm willing to see what they do first before going into "pot-fueled fantasy" mode much less "shit-my-pants" mode.   Have you noticed his poll numbers?  Trump will reverse himself to get those numbers up. Again, it's only been two weeks.


----------



## edward37 (Feb 3, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > *I don't for a minute believe they really want a coup * Just spouting off to create some contraversy{sp}....And you approve of the people he's selected in his cabinet??  Doesn't a turd like Bannon  give you a hint into what trump is all about??
> ...


see what they do first?  They have a history,,Did you read up on Bannon and what 'he's all about ?? A  tiger  doesn't  change its stripes , and the rest of the herd  A mish mash of incompetents for the jobs they are given


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 3, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > 1)  You are a passive-aggressive coward.  I don't care if you served in the military.  The person you are today is the person I know.  Many people have served in the military and are not heroes.  Benedict Arnold the most famous traitor in American history, of whom West Point was initially named after was in the military.  Lee Harvey Oswald was in the military.  Timothy McVeigh was in the military.  The Dallas Police sniper was in the military... you may not be a murderer or a traitor (I can't say you are or you are not) but you are however a coward that hides behind passive-aggressive statements and can't man up and make insults directly to someone.
> ...




1) Most of my family was military so I respect the military... but that respect is for people that deserve respect not passive-aggressive cowards.  

2) One of the main reasons the Doomsday clock has moved is because of Trump's election and his actions...

3) I understand perspective, you don't, so it doesn't matter what I drive. I don't have to try to stand in front of a skewed mirror seeking fake vanity and self-absorption like you.  Funny how when it comes down to it, your accusations of me and and somehow making fun of rednecks was just you projecting your own feelings.

So either provide proof that my statement was wrong... using the points I used to make my point, or shut up.  No one is just going to take your opinion at its word.  Pretty simple, even a guy without a Top Secret clearance would be able to figure that one out.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 3, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



Please let me know where I said a military coup?    Just another coward statement.  Do you have a permanent yellow streak down your spine?  Fuck man you have absolute zero dignity.  When did you lose your balls?  Or did you ever have any?  

But one thing I won't go for is how Trump and the Republicans are working hard at taking away the ability for the populace to have their voices heard.  They are elected officials not oligarchs.  Part of how our government works is that the citizens have the ability to reach out to their representatives and let them know when they are making a decision we don't care for... and when guys like Paul Ryan hire bodyguards to keep from having signatures delivered to his office... that's just one example that they are getting out of touch with who they work for.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 3, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...




You're talking to a coward that can't make up his fucking mind.  In one breath he tells you to wait to see what happens, then two posts later he is giggling like a little school girl who just got his first kiss saying how Trump is doing some crazy things and that "this spring should be interesting."  He's full of double-talk and passive-aggressive statements.  Then he tries to create this fake positive persona that people respect his opinions based on his posting history and throw it around like manhole covers, when I only see other douche bags coming to his defense... and those people coming to his defense are only doing so because they had a beef with me before.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 3, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Please show me in modern history where a country has been as divided as quickly under the change of Presidential power as it has been now.


You are too young to remember either w. Bush, especially Reagan. You are ignorant of history and can't think for shit. It's no secret the left is highly intolerant of opposing views and do not accept the will of the people. They cry and complain like babies and you view that as division. 

The only way to be united is to agree with them. And that ain't happening no matter how much feces you throw around in protest.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 3, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> 2) One of the main reasons the Doomsday clock has moved is because of Trump's election and his actions...


...and your source is ....?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 3, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


But that iis not what you were doing.

The only military coup will happen in concert with the VP and a majority of the Cabinet if they think Trump has gone too far.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 3, 2017)

Correll said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Calm down people.  There will be no military coup, and the police are not a singular force for very good reasons.  That said, the protests will continue unabated, though they will not change the behavior of the Narcissist / Megalomaniac-in-Chief ; he will use his power to quell descent unless and until the adults in the Republican Party, and The Congress do the right thing - make America America again.
> ...



It is my considered opinion that trump's use of power is that of a fascist (control of the press & scapegoating, as examples) and his behavior is that of a Narcissist and Megalomaniac.  I suggest you consider his behavior, tweets and actions after looking up the definitions of Narcissism and Megalomaniac. 

A coup is out of the question, we are a nation of laws and there are remedies to remove a President from office by law.  In another manner - when two or more people conspire to remove a president by force - the act becomes treason.  trump was duly elected by the rule of law, that he is unfit is becoming apparent to many Americans, world leaders and those negatively impacted when he by-passed The Congress and began to usurp their power.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 3, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Please show me in modern history where a country has been as divided as quickly under the change of Presidential power as it has been now.
> ...




Wrong... I am not too young.  I already talked about Reagan, Reagan had that magic touch that he could soothe even some of the most tense situations, thus why he is remembered as one of the greatest Presidents of all-time... and under Bush the war protests were no where near as big as the Women protests against Trump.  Hell the first Iraq War made men like Storm'n Norman Schwarkkopf and Collin Powell heroes.  So either put up facts to  back your assertion or shove it like the others.  You have presented no facts to prove otherwise.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 3, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > 2) One of the main reasons the Doomsday clock has moved is because of Trump's election and his actions...
> ...




Now that is RICH.  You just made a statement that "I" was too young to know about Reagan and Bush... without providing any facts or details, and then you ask me for a source?


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 3, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Wrong. The left despised Reagan with a passion and still do! You have presented stupidity and you do so with apparent carefree abandon. You're a special kind of stupid.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 3, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Yep go ahead and provide it instead of being the little pussy you are. Can't back it up?

You don't know anything about the Reagan Bush years so if you were old enough you were just a clueless dumbfuck. And now you come here to present it for all the world to see.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 3, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



The "Left!"  The "Left!"  

Jesus Christ you sound like a fucking bubbling idiot.  Do your fucking research... Reagan is one of the most popular Presidents of all-time.  People may not have liked Reaganomics... but that doesn't change the statement I made.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 3, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



How many sources you want?  10?  20?

I'll provide them as soon as you provide an argument other than... THE LEFT!!!  THE LEFT!!!  THE LEFT!!  OMG THE LEFT!!!   

Did you take your lithium this morning?  You are worse than usual.


----------



## Correll (Feb 3, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




Wry is calling for people to "calm down" while literally arguing that the President is a madman.

Do you see the contradiction?


That is why I "say shit like that constantly".


Because you whack job lefties need called on your bullshit.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 3, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


So you found nothing. That means you're full of shit.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 3, 2017)

Correll said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



So when someone tells you that YOU are overreacting because there is not going to be a fucking military coup in the U.S. despite what some female comedian says on TWITTER... but points out that Trump is a madman for his actions of putting us on the verge of war with Iran, North Korea, and China while pissing off a large part of our allies... all in his FIRST TWO WEEKS... you want to call him a whack job?

TWO WEEKS... and Flynn says Iran is on notice, Trump calls North Korea out on Twitter, Steve Bannon says war in the South China Sea is pretty much inevitable... All of Europe sees Trump as a threat and not an ally, and Trump tells off Mexico and Australia.  TWO WEEKS in office... TWO WEEKS to do all that.  Nope, that all sounds like a smooth transition.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 3, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...




Sorry boss.  I'm a card player and the person that calls the pot has to show their hand first, and you haven't shown me shit.  And you won't, because you got nadda.


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 3, 2017)

edward37 said:


> see what they do first?  They have a history,,Did you read up on Bannon and what 'he's all about ?? A  tiger  doesn't  change its stripes , and the rest of the herd  A mish mash of incompetents for the jobs they are given


Yes. Again, they take an oath. If they fuck up, then I'll be with you in protesting.  As the Left screeched for months "give him a chance!".  I suggest you take that advice for everyone.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 3, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


I responded to your assertion that we've not been as divided in modern times. The leftwing extremist have never represented the majority although they think they do. The fact that Reagan is popular today is because..
A. His policies worked, you think people didn't like his economic policies because you're a leftist that think you're in the majority.
B. Most of the hate and vitriol has died down.
C. You are too stupid to even know when you are talking shit that can be easily refuted...

POLL SHOWS REAGAN APPROVAL RATING AT 4-YEAR LOW

President Reagan's approval rating has plunged to its lowest level in more than four years, according to the latest New York Times/CBS News Poll.

The survey, taken Saturday and Sunday after the release of the report of a Presidential commission on the Iran arms deal, found that 42 percent of those surveyed approved of the way Mr. Reagan was handling his job and 46 percent disapproved.


----------



## SavannahMann (Feb 3, 2017)

PurpleOwl said:


> there's no such thing as left wing totalitarianism, thats like saying left wing fascism its an oxymoron anyone with a high school level political science education will tell you that. Totalitarianism is a synonym for fascism. other than right wing political hacks like rush limbaugh or glenn beck everyone knows its completely asinine to describe things like high taxes or universal healthcare as totalitarianism



Nonsense. Either you misunderstood what you read, or you need to read something beyond the kindergarten level.


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 3, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> *You're talking to a coward that can't make up his fucking min*d.  In one breath he tells you to wait to see what happens, then two posts later he is giggling like a little school girl who just got his first kiss saying how Trump is doing some crazy things and that "this spring should be interesting."  He's full of double-talk and passive-aggressive statements.  Then he tries to create this fake positive persona that people respect his opinions based on his posting history and throw it around like manhole covers, when I only see other douche bags coming to his defense... and those people coming to his defense are only doing so because they had a beef with me before.


An excellent example of a passive-aggressive coward post......and only a few posts after you posted this one:


Lewdog said:


> 1)  *You are a passive-aggressive coward.*  I don't care if you served in the military.  The person you are today is the person I know.  Many people have served in the military and are not heroes.  Benedict Arnold the most famous traitor in American history, of whom West Point was initially named after was in the military.  Lee Harvey Oswald was in the military.  Timothy McVeigh was in the military.  The Dallas Police sniper was in the military... you may not be a murderer or a traitor (I can't say you are or you are not) but you are however a coward that hides behind passive-aggressive statements and can't man up and make insults directly to someone.
> 
> 2)  The U.S. was never as divided under Obama as it has been under Trump, and the Doomsday clock hasn't been this close to midnight... since the Cold War?
> 
> 3)  I never said you were redneck...only that you stare at yourself naked in your truck's rear view mirror.  Sounds like you are the one stereotyping all people that drive trucks as rednecks, not me.


----------



## edward37 (Feb 3, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


and I guess ronnie tripling our debt made no never mind to you?


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 3, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Sorry, pussy. You said:

"2) One of the main reasons the Doomsday clock has moved is because of Trump's election and his actions..."

...and you can't back it up. And like the little dishonest cvnt you are you snipped it out of this post. You are full of shit. The only cards in your deck are jokers. But the jokes on you, you've fooled no one but your self.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 3, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


The dems helped a bunch there too but it was doubled, but no, it doesn't bother me because he did build the military to the point the USSR collapsed trying to keep up. Plus the gdp enjoyed record growth. 

Lowering taxes and regulations helps business, and that helps the economy. Duh. Liberals can't grasp that for whatever reason.


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 3, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> ...The only military coup will happen in concert with the VP and a majority of the Cabinet if they think Trump has gone too far.


Incorrect.  There's no need for a coup of any type since Congress has powers to impeach him if necessary.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 3, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



*But that iis not what you were doing.*

I was definitely laughing at Sarah and her idiocy.
Do you think the military is likely to follow her idiotic lefty suggestions? LOL!
If so, I'm laughing at your idiocy too.
*
The only military coup will happen in concert with the VP and a majority of the Cabinet*

Idiot! That wouldn't be a military coup, would it?


----------



## edward37 (Feb 3, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


lowered taxes to what30++?? and he TRIPLED the debt It was moron gwb that just DOUBLED it


----------



## Correll (Feb 3, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




YOu claim your opinion of him is a "considered opinion".

Yet you constant apply medical terms to him that no one qualified to use, would be confident to use without an in depth and IN PERSON examination.

You are the one that A. needs to calm down and B. needs to stop panic mongering.


People are getting hurt because of the left's panic mongering.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 3, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > The dems helped a bunch there too but it was doubled, but no, it doesn't bother me because he did build the military to the point the USSR collapsed trying to keep up. Plus the gdp enjoyed record growth.
> ...


You avoided the point and want to scurry along the dark edges here. Reagan lowered the top tax rate from 90% down to the lower 20s and had to bump it up a bit to 26% in the end. It doesn't matter if you like facts or not.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 3, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



*lowered taxes to what30++??*

Two brackets, 28% and 15%.

*and he TRIPLED the debt*

Yeah, it was awful, he added about $1.7 trillion, grew the economy, a lot, killed inflation and won the Cold War.
Obama added over $9 trillion, lost the ME and gave us the weakest recovery since WWII.


----------



## Correll (Feb 3, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...





1. Mexico needs telling off. Australia? Yeah, we aren't taking those refugees. Screw that. We have no shortage of Third World peasants.

2. If some tough talk is all that it takes to start  a war with someone, that someone is the problem, not the talker.

3. So, yes, claiming the President is a madman is panic mongering and Wry should b ashamed.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 3, 2017)

Correll said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Oh, they apply to Trump and to you, Correll.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 3, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...




A.  His policy didn't always work, thus why Reaganomics is so wildly used to this day as a term and not as a way of working the economy, and no, I don't say that by being a lefty, because I'm not... and I loved Reagan.  

B.  The hate and vitriol?  Again, you are full of shit...

C.  The fact that he was able to make it through something that severe and still have a higher approval rating than Trump should tell you a lot... under his watch the government literally helped sell drugs, arm foreign rebels to overthrow a government, do it all in secret without permission, lie about it... and still be remembered as one of the greatest Presidents of all-time... because he helped to re-united Europe.  But hey.  What do I know right?  I didn't learn everything I now off a Law Enforcement forum.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 3, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > *You're talking to a coward that can't make up his fucking min*d.  In one breath he tells you to wait to see what happens, then two posts later he is giggling like a little school girl who just got his first kiss saying how Trump is doing some crazy things and that "this spring should be interesting."  He's full of double-talk and passive-aggressive statements.  Then he tries to create this fake positive persona that people respect his opinions based on his posting history and throw it around like manhole covers, when I only see other douche bags coming to his defense... and those people coming to his defense are only doing so because they had a beef with me before.
> ...



Do you understand what passive-aggressive is?  I didn't pussy foot around it one bit.  I've called you a passive-aggressive coward for how many pages now?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 3, 2017)

Correll said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You're not very bright, maybe you ought to find a new hobby.


Divine.Wind said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > see what they do first?  They have a history,,Did you read up on Bannon and what 'he's all about ?? A  tiger  doesn't  change its stripes , and the rest of the herd  A mish mash of incompetents for the jobs they are given
> ...



He blew his chance.  He's a cocky rookie who has blamed everyone for his errors, and his errors continue.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 3, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Please show me where I snipped anything out of a post...anywhere.  I dare you.  I don't edit posts.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 3, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


I quoted it.

...still waiting for you to back it up.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 3, 2017)

Correll said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



My graduate degree, and the court's belief in my opinions, conclusions and recommendations over a 32 year career attest to my ability to use the DSM appropriately.  Do you know what rule out means?  I've used that in the past when describing the Narcissistic and Megalomania behavior of the current POTUS, which is observable by anyone watching, listening and considering his behavior.

With Pols and criminals the best advice is this:  Watch their feet, not their lips (it's not what they say, it is what they do and have done).


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 3, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...




Hey dumby... do you understand how this forum software works?  If you "quote" something within a response it doesn't show up again when someone responds to it.  



> Try quoting this message and see that it won't show up again.



Thing is, without looking, I'm 99.99% positive you are wrong...and my statement at the beginning of this quote change was a comment I made singular outside the original conversation in which you are talking about... but I can say 100% I did not edit anything out of the quote chain.


----------



## keepitreal (Feb 3, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Silverman is ahead of the curve on this. As the Russian agent continues to disengage with our former allies, overreach on domestic policy, act to further his business interests at the expense of the country, removal from his position becomes more and more necessary. If his GOP lackeys won't act out of fear for their survival and that of their families, military intervention will be necessary. I hope that a military coup isn't necessary, but if it is required, like cancer surgery is, then we must undergo the process.





edward37 said:


> As the Russian agent continues to disengage with our former allies, overreach on domestic policy, act to further his business interests at the expense of the country,


Omg...for 16 years we were WAY TOO COZY 
AND WAAAAY TOO GENEROUS WITH COUNTRIES
THAT DESPISE US... THAT USED OUR MONEY GIVEN THEM
TO FUND THEIR ATTACKS AGAINST US
AND WEAPONS WE GAVE THEM TO ENGAGE IN THOSE ATTACKS!

Overreach on domestic policy....WHO... TRUMP
ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME

Further business interests at the expense of our country
THAT'S BEEN GOING ON FOR FUCKING YEARS NOW
THAT'S THE PROBLEM DICKHEAD!

APOLOGIZING TO LEADERS WE SHOULDN'T BE

FUNDING FOREIGN GOVERNMENTS WE SHOULDN'T BE

ALLOWING OUR COUNTRY TO BE OVERRUN
WITH IMMIGRANTS THAT EXPECT TO BE TAKEN CARE OF

SPENDING TAX DOLLARS ON PROJECTS
AND INITIATIVES AND RESEARCH THAT ARE NOT APPROPRIATE

DROWNING THIS COUNTRY AND FUTURE GENERATIONS
IN AN UNCONSCIONABLE IRRESPONSIBLE MOUND OF DEBT

GO FUCK YOURSELF...THERE IS NOTHING FASCIST
ABOUT WHAT IS TRANSPIRING, ITS NECESSARY
AND HOW IT SHOULD BE....


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 3, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Hey dumbfuck, I used " marks, not the quote function.

But the challenge was for you to back up your statement about the clock being moved because of Trump. You're an idiot that thinks they can cover it up with dishonesty.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 3, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...




You accused me of being deceitful and taking something out of a quote... I'm still waiting on you to prove that or to apologize.  You realize how easy it would be to prove if I did that right?  I can't change your original posts... only YOU can.  And if you quoted my original quote even if I went back and edited the original quote, which I haven't, the original quote would still be the same in your post where you quoted it...


----------



## Correll (Feb 3, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...







Your dismissal is not credible. My point was valid, your response was a dick-ish dodge.


Calling for people to calm down while literally arguing that the President is a madman is not the action of someone "smart".


You are panic mongering while calling for calm.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 3, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


You have nothing but a hurt pussy. You can't back up your comment so like the little girl you are you want to change the subject. 

So now your defense to not knowing how divided we were isn't that you were too young, just too ignorant? LOL


----------



## Correll (Feb 3, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




When is the last time you made a diagnosis without seeing the patients records OR interviewing the patient?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 3, 2017)

Correll said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Let me spell it out for you, maybe you might, if you care to understand, have someone you trust explains the A, B, C's to you:

A.  Calm down, in essence means to stop talking about a military coup, a violent and illegal act.

B.  trump's behavior is abnormal, it is akin to Kim Jong-un, no past POTUS rejected diplomacy for Brinkmanship, was belligerent or rejected compromise. 

C.  Not talking about the odd behavior and vindictive nature of the POTUS gives him permission to continue to act out.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 3, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



You are the one that started the tangent saying I did something dishonest I didn't do... then when asked to prove it or apologize you chose option C, to attack me for your mistake.  You provided no proof to make me wrong, and think calling me names without any substance is going to change that.

You do realize that calling me names after being shown that you made a false accusation against me makes you look like a fool right?


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 3, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Liar. You claimed the clock was moved due to Trump and I asked you to back it up. That was the start of the conversation and being the dishonest little cvnt you are you want to change the subject. It doesn't work that way. You're an idiot and this will be further evidence.

You have a pattern of this and you claim to be a criminal justice student. For what? Employers won't be able to figure out that you're a know nothing dishonest hack?


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 3, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...




Sure thing kid... you accused me of snipping out part of what you said in a quote.  I didn't... and now you are full of piss and vinegar mad about being caught with your pants down.  They must have had some real fun with you over on that other forum.  You have no clue what you are talking about and you can't keep your shit straight.


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 3, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Do you understand what passive-aggressive is?  I didn't pussy foot around it one bit.  I've called you a passive-aggressive coward for how many pages now?


LOL, to other people just like a passive-aggressive coward.  

One day you'll mature into an adult and be able to have adult conversations without constantly devolving into name-calling every time someone disagrees with you.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 3, 2017)

Correll said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



They weren't patients, they were arrested and in custody.  I had access to CORI (confidential record information) via CLETS, prior court reports, probation reports, parole records, civil commitments, orders and judgments, etc.) and both interviewed victims and interviewed or interrogated the subject.. 

I don't need to interview trump to make a guess as to the status of his mental health.  After 32 years I have a pretty good idea of someone's character from a first impression, and I have more than one first impression to rely upon,  which is why my belief the president is both a narcissist and a megalomaniac, but such a diagnosis is best determined by a full evaluation by a Clinical or Forensic Psychologist.

trump cajoled Obama to produce his birth certificate, let's demand that trump provide a clean bill of mental health to the nation.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 3, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Liar. You claimed the clock was moved due to Trump and I asked you to back it up. That was the start of the conversation and being the dishonest little cvnt you are you want to change the subject. It doesn't work that way. You're an idiot and this will be further evidence.

You have a pattern of this and you claim to be a criminal justice student. For what? Employers won't be able to figure out that you're a know nothing dishonest hack?


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 3, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Do you understand what passive-aggressive is?  I didn't pussy foot around it one bit.  I've called you a passive-aggressive coward for how many pages now?
> ...




I've said it to you directly many times and prior to saying it to anyone else.  Sorry boss, but you started the name calling with your passive-aggressive cowardly moves.  Maybe someday you will be able to show you did have a set of balls that got you through the military... or maybe you only made it on the coat tails of your family's prior involvement... all I can say for certain is you are a passive-aggressive coward on here that can't say what he means and hides behind a false sense of arrogance.

But hey, I've asked you several times to prove my assertion about Trump's short time in office wrong and what have you done?  Nothing.  Absolutely fucking nothing.  Your defense argument is completely FUBAR.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 3, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...




You're so off kilter your record is starting to skip.  Now I know what it was like for the people to stand at ground zero at Chernobyl and watch it melt to the ground before their eyes.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 3, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...





Lewdog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


No one is playing your little pussy game. You said: "2) One of the main reasons the Doomsday clock has moved is because of Trump's election and his actions..."

And you've been trying to change the subject ever since.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 3, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...




I'm done playing this little game with you... here is a statement directly from one of the people responsible for the Doomsday clock and spoke on behalf of the team:

"“Making matters worse, the United States now has a president who has promised to impede progress on both of those fronts,” theoretical physicist Lawrence M. Krauss and retired Navy Rear Adm. David Titley wrote in a New York Times op-ed on behalf of the Bulletin of the Atomic Scientists. “*Never before has the Bulletin decided to advance the clock largely because of the statements of a single person. But when that person is the new president of the United States, his words matter.*”"

The Doomsday Clock just advanced, ‘thanks to Trump’: It’s now just 2½ minutes to ‘midnight.’

You need to get outside of the forum more and read real news from real people and not just what you want to read from the threads you chose to read that represent your own beliefs.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 3, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


You were playing a game, not me. I asked for your source. Turns out it's a shrill hysteria op-ed about whack jobs predicting the end of the Earth and because of Trump being elected they nudged it a bit closer. Did that make you pee your panties? I would have just laughed it off.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 3, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



  If you didn't really care... then you wouldn't have even needed me to provide a source... or the correct information to prove what I was saying.

You're trying to act like the bully who just got pushed on his ass and is now trying to brush it off like it's no big deal.  Hysteria op-ed?  You mean from one of the nuclear physicist that was allowed to speak on behalf of the group?  The former military Navy Rear Admiral?  Jesus Christ do you have any dignity at all?  You really don't know when to shut up... and coming from me as stubborn as I am, that should tell you that you really do have a serious problem.


----------



## Spare_change (Feb 3, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



*But one thing I won't go for is how Trump and the Republicans are working hard at taking away the ability for the populace to have their voices heard. *

Ok, you said it ... now give us some concrete examples of the Trump administration "taking away the ability .. to have their voices heard."


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 3, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Actress Sarah Silverman called for a military coup against President Trump on Wednesday night in the midst of violent riots in Berkeley, California.
> 
> In a screaming all-capital-letters tweet exhorted her almost 10 million followers to “wake up & join the resistance,” a term from World War II that anti-Trump rioters have used to define themselves.
> 
> ...



Treason, it's the reason for the democrat season....


----------



## Spare_change (Feb 3, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



I may have a problem with passive-aggressive, but I definitely recognize 'asshole' when I see it.


----------



## Correll (Feb 3, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...





A. Asking people to be calm while supporting the propaganda lie that Trump is "akin to Kim Jong-un" is the most hypocritical act I have ever witnessed. You are the problem.

B. NOnsense. Plenty fo past Presidents rejected diplomacy, played brinkmanship, were belligerent, or rejected compromise. FDR comes to mind.

C. You are welcome to talk about the President and his behavior. IF you talk nonsense, I will call you on it.


----------



## Correll (Feb 3, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




I agree, a medical diagnosis is best determined by a full evaluation by a Psychologist.

Your judgement is highly doubtful, due to your deep and obvious emotional investment in the outcome.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 3, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Huh? It's an opinion based on histrionics not fact. I asked numerous times and you finally coughed it up so I could see what you were babbling about. So your "fact" was based on a ludicrous opinion that the Earth is near the end and Trump nudged the needle slightly closer. So it was stupid and I'm calling you on it. The rest of your post is just an emotional outburst for daring to question it.


----------



## xyz (Feb 3, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Actress Sarah Silverman called for a military coup against President Trump on Wednesday night in the midst of violent riots in Berkeley, California.
> 
> In a screaming all-capital-letters tweet exhorted her almost 10 million followers to “wake up & join the resistance,” a term from World War II that anti-Trump rioters have used to define themselves.
> 
> ...


Of course it's possible, but it won't happen real soon. It is an extreme act, when all other ways out are impossible.

However, I also wouldn't underestimate Drumpf's general lack of upstairs material causing this soon by ordering something on a large scale.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 3, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


You demonstrated your ignorance. I showed your ignorance by posting Reagan's all time low approval rating back then, which refutes you claim that we've not been as divided before. I could have posted worse numbers for W. Bush and all the marches, chants and typical displays of leftist intolerance. 

You tried to bluff your way out of it so no, I'm saying you're a shitty card player, you make stupid moves based on poor hands.


----------



## Spare_change (Feb 3, 2017)

Correll said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Given that a psychologist is not a medical doctor, I would suggest a medical diagnosis by a psychologist has as much practicability as one from your local auto mechanic.

"Jiffy Lube and a colonoscopy, please."


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 3, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...




Dude if you didn't know how the Doomsday Clock worked, then you are an idiot... that should have dropped out of the conversation a long time ago or used the internet to figure it out before...

I tried to throw you a bone and be nice for once and allow you to just shut up before I proved you wrong... but you just wouldn't do it.  Instead you doubled down on stupid.  Congrats on being a complete bonehead.  Maybe you need to join some more internet forums and broaden your education.


----------



## Correll (Feb 4, 2017)

xyz said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Actress Sarah Silverman called for a military coup against President Trump on Wednesday night in the midst of violent riots in Berkeley, California.
> ...




It is pathetic of you to make fun of his name while you are calling for a military coup. You are the problem.

LIberals: All the self awareness of a turnip.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


I asked for your source and you acted coy for numerous posts, I suppose because you knew how lame it was. Your "fact" turned out to be based on some shrill end of Earth bullshit that existed before Trump came on the scene.

What a retard! And you're a criminal justice major? That can't be true. The fact that you want to prove how stupid and lame you are makes you unemployable in the private sector.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 4, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...




How lame my source was?  Coming from the fucking retard that didn't even know what the Doomsday Clock was...  

You understand how fucking retarded you are?  Every single thread you argue with me you can't discuss the topic but want to make the argument about me.  Every single time... every single time like clock work.  I can prove it once and for all I am a Criminal Justice major... you wanna see a copy of my LAE membership card for the last two years?  Oh wait you don't know what LAE is do you?  It's a Law Enforcement organization that ONLY Law Enforcement officials or Criminal Justice students can be members of.  Wanna share yours?  Oh yea... you can't because your only education in law enforcement is from a fucking forum.

So yes dumbass... The Doomsday Clock was moved closer to midnight than since the Cold War in the 1950's, and in most part because of Trump.  I proved that, and you turtled into a bitch.  Get over yourself, fuckwad.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


I didn't say your source was lame, you can't read. You're just a stupid belligerent asshole and it's why you kept getting banned from officer.com with your legal "expertise".

What I said was your assertion was lame and why, go back and look. You pathetic bastard. You won't find a job in the private sector better than housekeeping.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 4, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



I was never a member over there..... how many times do you have to be told that?  I use the same username on EVERY forum I'm a member.  EVERY one of them.  My assertion?  Let people follow the series of events with you on this thread and see how fucking retarded you are.  

I'm still waiting for you to prove I edited something out of the quote earlier... you lying fuck.  Can you ever tell the truth about anything?  You can't tell the fucking truth about a single fucking thing on this forum.  You poor, poor thing.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Of course you were over at o.com. Same exact posting method. You say stupid shit then argue the point, often trying to side track, then get all huffy when it doesn't work. Then claim victory while trying to make the respondent at fault.

Plus, the troll lived in Ohio, was a correctional officer, is a criminal justice student and made the EXACT same argument for pot legalization while claiming he didn't smoke. People aren't as stupid as you think they are. Your above argument demonstrates the MO.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 4, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...




Dude you are funny as hell.  I don't live in Ohio... I USED to live in Ohio.  I haven't lived in Ohio since 2008.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


I said the troll lived in Ohio. Lived is past tense. You do not have a grade school understanding of English. Practice saying "Would you like a Biggie Fry with that, sir?".


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 4, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...




You seem to be the one with the problem understanding English... you said the troll WAS a member of that other forum... thus they said they LIVED in Ohio... For fuck's sake kid, stop while you are behind.  Do you understand how creepy you sound right now?  You're obsessed with me.  I'm not sure whether to be flattered or get an EPO against you.  I'm sorry you lost your buddy over there at the other forum that got banned, but that wasn't me.  As I've said, I use the same username on every single forum I'm on, including my gamertag on XBox One.  If you want to add me as a friend it is Lewdog19769.  

Lewdog
overview for Lewdog1976
William Ashley Lewis is part of Edison Nation, where innovators connect with companies seeking product ideas
View Profile: Lewdog - Bengals Jungle Forums
Writing Forums - writers' forums, creative writing community and workshops, challenges and reviews.
View Profile: Lewdog - TV ADDONS FORUMS
RedsZone.com - Cincinnati Reds Fans' Home for Baseball Discussion
Lewdog Profile, Activity and Communities


I'm sure I'm forgetting some...but they are all Lewdog.  So sorry buddy, I'm not your guy.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Lived in Ohio can be present or past and you're trying to make an argument about it? That's what you do. And the o.com troll was banned numerous times over a period of time, posting just like you do here.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 4, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Dude, seriously, you are obsessed at this point.  You might need to check yourself into an institution if you keep this up.  I was never a member over there, and never will be if you are representative of the nut jobs that post there.  Hell the only time I went over there to even look at it was when you mentioned it and it was a fucking graveyard.  The only area I would be interested in now was the Emergency Management section and I don't think there had been a new post there in like 2 years.


----------



## mamooth (Feb 4, 2017)

Correll said:


> A. Asking people to be calm while supporting the propaganda lie that Trump is "akin to Kim Jong-un" is the most hypocritical act I have ever witnessed. You are the problem.



You're right. It's not fair to Kim.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 4, 2017)

If the left is that convinced that Trump is crazy, evil unworthy of the office, they have an obligation to take the streets and remove him by force.  If they are convinced, what is stopping them?


----------



## xyz (Feb 4, 2017)

Correll said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Why should he be ashamed of his grandfather's name?

Also I was not calling for a coup, I was talking about the likelihood of one.


----------



## edward37 (Feb 4, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> If the left is that convinced that Trump is crazy, evil unworthy of the office, they have an obligation to take the streets and remove him by force.  If they are convinced, what is stopping them?


until republetards are convinced too removal by force is futile  Are there no sane tards out there?


----------



## Correll (Feb 4, 2017)

mamooth said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > A. Asking people to be calm while supporting the propaganda lie that Trump is "akin to Kim Jong-un" is the most hypocritical act I have ever witnessed. You are the problem.
> ...




Your panic mongering is noted. YOu are a fool.


----------



## Correll (Feb 4, 2017)

xyz said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > xyz said:
> ...





YOu are using that name to honor his grandfather?

Liberals: All the intellectual honesty of a crack whore.


----------



## Correll (Feb 4, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > If the left is that convinced that Trump is crazy, evil unworthy of the office, they have an obligation to take the streets and remove him by force.  If they are convinced, what is stopping them?
> ...


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 4, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> If the left is that convinced that Trump is crazy, evil unworthy of the office, they have an obligation to take the streets and remove him by force.  If they are convinced, what is stopping them?


We've empowered Congress with that ability.  We're in week 3.  Can't wait to see the condition of the Left in month 3.


----------

